# Dropdown bed RAM for Elddis 300 A class



## 101316 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi,

My Elddis 300 Special baby A Class, year 1989, has an over cab drop down bed assisted by two small hydraulic rams. One of them seized into the extended position whilst driving shearing a bolt and causing the bed to clatter about and be totally unusable until the ram was removed and the sorely bent brackets prized out of the ceiling and straightened out.
The ram is seized solid and though unbent it refuses to budge.

Trying to source a replacement part or find someone who can repair it.

The brand is ALKO Holland, most of the inscription is faded out and unreadable. The main body (fat part) measures approx 9.5 inches in length, in its current partially extended approx 16 inches.
There are two part numbers stamped on it that might give someone a clue:
7061 and 1500N.

Thanks in advance for any help!

Alan


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Take it down to a local motor factors they will be able to match it up for you, these are used on bonnets and boots for loads of cars.


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/gas-struts/leisure-equipment.php
Try the above apparently they can match up just about anything


----------



## 101316 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ah, forget to mention that bit:
Local engineering firm had it for 3 weeks trying to find a replacement. The best they could come up with was "a bloke who knows a bloke" who had one (presumably gold plated) in his shed and wanted £225 for it! :roll:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Peter Hamilton up near Preston . . they replaced the rams on my drop down bed [Hymer motorhome] - but I'd guess they are similar

Hambilton Engineering Ltd., Bee Lane, Penwortham, Preston, Lancs, PR1 9TU
Telephone: 01772 315078 FAX:- 01772 324263

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/


----------



## 88760 (May 9, 2005)

Hi rawpower,
I have recently upgraded my "rams"
They are actually gas struts.
You can order them direct from:
Gas struts direct.
or you can have my old pair.
Yours have 1500 newtons of force in them.
Mine are 1700 newtons.
I don't think they will be seized as that is a lot of force to compress.
It's more likely the bracketry is not man enough to cope.

George


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

You'll have to eat a hell of a lot of spinach to have the strength to fit replacement gas struts yourself . . a lot of pressure is needed !
better to let the 'experts' fit it as they have the know how.


----------



## 101316 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for responses. Learning the correct terminology now  

Contacted the people above. They were happy to supply new struts with a rod length of 150mm as per original strut - but the one I've removed (fully extended) when offered up to the bed brackets is 45mm too long to meet the holes in the brackets. In other words the rod needs to be only 105mm. This is with the bed held right upto the ceiling and cannot go any higher. This confused the chap on the phone who assured me that in that position the new strut should should drop into place without having to be compressed. So confused in fact that he hasn't come back to me with a revised price.

So, although have eaten some spinach this week things are no further forward. 

Thanks George for your kind offer. Please PM me measurements of your spare struts and details of end thread sizes. There seem to be a lot of permutations.

For now, my trusty length of timber is holding the heavy bed up just fine


----------



## 88760 (May 9, 2005)

Rawpower
Can't PM you neither can you PM me. Reason I don't subscribe.
You could call ne on 07840784832 or pm me on the motorhome today site.

George


----------

